
The technical feasibility of Bloomberg's “Chinese backdoored servers” story - onetimemanytime
https://boingboing.net/2019/01/16/someone-must-be-lying.html
======
onetimemanytime
More technical details here
[https://trmm.net/Modchips](https://trmm.net/Modchips)

